# Who knows this song?



## Hugi (May 11, 2011)

Hi

I need your help I have been to Kiew a week ago and I have been to the Intercontinental.

there was kind of a club/lounge where I normally ate and had ****tails :thumb:

I heard this song: 




I asked the waitress and she didnt know the name of the song either and Shazam on the phone wasnt a help.

does anyone has an idea?

If anyone can help with this I would really appreciate it!

Cheers


----------

